# G-Body rear frame rails



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello 
I just wanted to share a contact info for a gentleman in Ontario, Canada, who fabricates the replacement rear frame rails for the G-Bodies.

His name is Conrad Lozier and you can reach him at his webpage or through the cell phone (519) 536-3506
http://www3.sympatico.ca/conradlozier/ 

His parts are high quality and the shipping and customer service are top notch!

Hope someone will find it as useful as I did


----------

